# fuente de alimentacion variable de 1.2V a 20V 40 amperes



## cevollin (Dic 29, 2009)

hola que tal deseo que me echen una mano  quiero diseñar una fuente de alimentacion de 1.2 a 20 volts 40 amperios la verdad yo se que hacer una fuente de tal magnitud requiere de un trasformador bestial por eso planeo conseguirme un transformador de un horno de microondas descompuesto y hacerle unas modificaciones en el secundario tal como lo plantean en la sig pagina http://elemental.awardspace.com/trucos/mot.htm

ahora para regular la corriente planeo utilizar un lm317t y varios transistores tip36 como en el siguiente diagrama adjunto

ahora mi duda es de que potencia tiene que ser R1 SOLO QUIERO QUE POR EL LM317T ATRAVIESE UNA CORRIENTE DE 500ma y el voltage en r1 debe ser de 0.7 a esa corriente entonces WR1=0.7*.5 = 0.35 Watts debo utilizar una resistencia de 1 watt?

otra cosa que tipo de puente de diodos le pongo al rectificador ya que el rectificador debe soportar los 40 amperios o mas  en tal caso que no encontrase un puente de diodos de 40 amp puedo poner dos de 20 amp en paralelo 

mm es viable construir esta fuente si tienen una sugerencia o modificacion por favor comentenlo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 29, 2009)

Antes que nada, lee esto *COMPLETO*:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/transformador-bajo-coste-partir-microondas-19723/


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 29, 2009)

y con los lm317T no se puede poner a 40v solo soporta 37v


----------



## cevollin (Dic 29, 2009)

40 voltios   va a ser una fuente de 20 voltios 40 amperios no el lm 317t aguanta una diferencia entre el voltage de salida y el de entrada de 40 voltios no veo cual es el inconveniente


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 29, 2009)

perdonen lei al reves jeje disculpen


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 29, 2009)

la ilusion de mi vida es montarme una de esas fuentes


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 29, 2009)

Hola.
Debes poner una resistencia de emisor a cada transistor.
El valor de dicha resistencia se calcula Re = 0.5V / Iemáx

Sería apropiado poner un circuito de protección contra cortocircuito.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cevollin (Dic 29, 2009)

jajaja entonses si creen que funcione


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 29, 2009)

Hola.

El LM317 está más conectado y los valores no son los más adecuados, te suguiero que mires la hoja de datos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cevollin (Dic 29, 2009)

no los valores de las resistencias todavia no los establesco el lm317t va a circular una corriente maxima de 500ma y la demas corriente  va a circular por los transistores tip36 

que diodos puedo utilizar para el puente de diodos para que me soporten los 40 amperes?


----------



## dragondgold (Dic 29, 2009)

No se si se venden diodos de ese amperaje, sé que se venden puentes rectificadores completos de esos amperajes, yo he visto de 50, 60 y 70A por 1000V y no son tan costosos...
Me parece que 2200uF como capacitor que está a la salida del rectificador para una fuente de 40A es muy poco... Corriganme si estoy mal pero para 40A sería mas o menos un capacitor 88000 uF tomando 2200uF por ampere... No son muchos capacitores??


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2009)

¿ Para alimentar "que cosa" sería esta fuente ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 29, 2009)

dragondgold dijo:


> Me parece que 2200uF como capacitor que está a la salida del rectificador para una fuente de 40A es muy poco... Corriganme si estoy mal pero para 40A sería mas o menos un capacitor 88000 uF tomando 2200uF por ampere... No son muchos capacitores??



Si, es medio poco, pero nunca 88000uF!!!! Si nó, para que tenes los reguladores integrados?
A esa fuente no la vas a usar directo desde los filtros, sino que tenés una etapa de regulación de alta potencia, y ella se encarga de eliminar el ripple, no los capacitores.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 30, 2009)

> ¿ Para alimentar "que cosa" sería esta fuente ?


 
yo la usaría como fuente de laboratorio

Para el puente igual serviría un *KBPC5006 *

http://www.e-gimeno.com/producto.php?id_articulo=011058

pero 50A istaría muy justo, mejor 60 ó 65 amperios, para los picos



Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 30, 2009)

¿Para cargar baterías?
Alimentar una horda de hambrientos PLC´s?


----------



## cevollin (Dic 30, 2009)

a amigos pues principalmente quiero la fuente para laboratoria y para mi negocio lo que pasa es que yo arreglo computadoras y no falte alguien que te trae una pc con la fuente de alimentacion quemada y pues yo aveses no cuento con una fuente de pc a la mano tengo que ir a la ciudad a comprarla ya que en mi pueblo no hay casi nada jaja 

pues basicamente la quiero de gran capasidad tambien para laboratorio para alimentar algunos amplificadores de unos 100watt o 500 watt de auto


----------



## dragondgold (Ene 2, 2010)

Si la vas a hacer para probar las PC por si su fuente está quemada no creo que te sirva ya que las fuentes de PC tienen múltiples salidas de varias tensiones diferentes y conectores especiales además de tensiones muy estables para un correcto funcionamiento de la mother... Para amplificadores estaría muy muy buena esta fuente ya que de 1.2 a 20V con 40A podes alimentar muy buenos amplificadores. Si yo hiciera una de estas fuentes creo que intentaría subir la tensión a unos 30V para algunos amplificadores que usan tensiones más altas...


----------



## cevollin (Ene 2, 2010)

wow entonses si me serviria para laboratorio y para alimentar unos buernos amplificadores  eso si estaria bueno 

mm creo que mañana voy a ir a pepenar en la chatarra aver si me encuentro un micro ondas tirado jajaja como dice el dicho la basura de un hombre es el tesoro de otro


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 2, 2010)

La disipación de calor será terrible.Tus transistores disiparían un minimo de 100W (estimación mía), y casi siempre más que eso. 
Mejor,¿que te parece algo como esto?es una fuente más compleja, pero tiene un rendimiento muy superior:  
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/ 
Usa componentes reciclados de fuentes de PC rotas: si te dedicas a reparación, seguramente tengas alguna.Y para probar PCs, lo mejor es que tengas reservadas un par una fuentes ATX para tu trabajo.
Tambien alguna fuente AT puede ser util, para PCs viejas.
Saludos


----------



## dragondgold (Ene 5, 2010)

Si eso es verdad si no te molesta colocar grandes disipadores y tener una fuente grande y pesada hacela nomas... Pero para esa corriente sería mejor hacer una fuente switching, claro deberías investigar conseguir trafos especiales y te saldría más cara pero obtendrías una fuente más liviana y pequeña...
Mi recomendación, si es para banco hace esa nomas total no hay que transportarla ni nada y podes poner un disipador bastante más pequeño si le pones ventiladores al disipador, reduce bastante su tamaño... El rectificador debería ser de unos 70A para resistir bien y yo pondría 3 capacitores de 2200uF a la salida del rectificador de entrada y otros 3 de .1uF para los ruidos y lo mismo a la salida, quedaría muy bien regulada.

Ahora te resta buscar alguna protección contra cortocircuito además del fusible...

Saludos


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 5, 2010)

Depende: si se reciclan algunos componentes los costos de las fuentes switching bajan mucho. Otra historia seria si todos los componentes son nuevos.
Otra cosa: muchos amplificadores usan fuentes partidas(no los de auto, pero si otros equipos).Seria bueno que la fuente proporcione salidas simétricas, por ejemplo 15V+15V, o 25V+25V, o bien tensión simétrica ajustable.Si una de las tensiones no hace falta, simplemente no se conecta.
Saludos


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 5, 2010)

alejandrow999 dijo:


> Depende: si se reciclan algunos componentes los costos de las fuentes switching bajan mucho. Otra historia seria si todos los componentes son nuevos.
> Otra cosa: muchos amplificadores usan fuentes partidas(no los de auto, pero si otros equipos).Seria bueno que la fuente proporcione salidas simétricas, por ejemplo 15V+15V, o 25V+25V, o bien tensión simétrica ajustable.Si una de las tensiones no hace falta, simplemente no se conecta.
> Saludos



pero de que amperaje


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 5, 2010)

Dependera de los materiales que se puedan conseguir.Los nucleos de la PC deben sacarse hasta 300W (poco mas, poco menos) lo que limita bastante el amperaje de salida, pero usando varios nucleos o uno mas grande deberian poder obtenerse potencias mas importantes.Y ya que estoy , aclaro algo: trabajar con corrientes tan grandes (40A en nuestro ejemplo)* no es cualquier cosa*. Los cables y pistas, para no recalentarse deberán ser muy gruesos y cortos. Pero si no se hacen pruebas a maxima potencia , andará bien .Con un buen diseño y tensiones de salida no muy grandes (15 o 20V), pueden obter corrientes alrededor a los 10A. En fin: el amperaje dependerá de la tensión de salida y los materiales que puedan conseguir.


----------



## cevollin (Ene 7, 2010)

ok ahora un transformador de microndas da aprox 1000W de capacidad si hago una fuente simetrica de 20+20 nesecitaria hacer un embobinado en el secundario que me proporcione 40 volts con derivacion central para que la fuente  sea de +20 -20 ok ahora si hago esto la corriente se me bajaria a 25 amperes ya que I=W/E 

ahora los transistores tip aguantan maximo 25 amperes pero por cada transistor solo va a traspasar 10 amp W=E*I  W=20*10 osea 200 watt es lo maximo que tienen que disipar es mucho calor eso ??


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 7, 2010)

Yo creo que todos se abocaron a buscarle posibles soluciones a pequeños errores del diseño, etc, etc....

pero nadie, ninguno, ni 1 sólo usuario notó el pequeño detalle que:

1) 40 amperes requiere una PCB súper estañada y reforzada

2) esos 4 transistores BD135 no pueden drenar 40 amperes...necesitarias al menos 20 transistores.

3) otro error común es el de los resistores de emisor...esos resistores se colocan precisamente para limitar la corriente de salida y en caso de sobrepasarla se quema la resistencia y se proteje al circuito...

4) una muy elevada capacitancia (cuando los capacitores estan descargados) es un terrible cortocircuito...lo que se condice con una tremenda absorcion de corriente en un sólo instante...chispazo inicial

5) olvidense de esa fuente...


----------



## cevollin (Ene 7, 2010)

mmm bueno los transistores no son bd135 son tip36 esos soportan 25 amperes o igual podrias usar los mj11029 que soportan hasta 60 amperios son 5 transistores tip36 de los cuales 10 amperes solo van a pasar por cada transistor 

para eso es la resistencia de emisor base para protejer a mi lm317 para que por el no pase una corriente mayor a 0.5 amp acuerdate que el voltage de emisor y base debe ser de 0.7 volts para que el transistor este en saturacion y el exeso de corriente se valla por este transistor 

ahora para las descargas podriamos agregar un diodo a la salida para que proteja mi regulador contra corrientes inversas 

ahora mm quien hablo de hacerlo en una pcb podriamos hacerlo cableado con puentes como en los 70's u 80's

acaso no crees en la posivilidad de lo imposible DJDRACO


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 7, 2010)

Disculpame ,* DJ draco*, pero me da la seria impresión que no es que pasamos por alto esos pequeños detalles, sino que *vos **no leiste nada*:

1) *Yo advertí que las corrientes acá son enormes* y necesitan cables y pistas muy gruesas, y ya le sugerí a cevollin que podia hacer una fuente conmutada de menor potencia y / o usar fuentes de PC en buen estado para sus pruebas.

2)El diseño original incluye 4 transistores TIP36, los cuales soportan 25 Amperios c/u. El LM317 se queda corto para propiciar la corriente que necesitan los Transistores (estimo 2A en total) pero *¿Quien habló de usar los BD135?*

3)Diferimos un poco: faltan las Re, lo que puede producir el acaparamiento de corriente y luego el *escape térmico* (cuando hay transistores en paralelo, el que tenga menor Vbe "acapara" la mayor corriente de base, eso produce mayor Ic y ese transistor disipa mas potencia que los demás, la Vbe baja más, la Ib aumenta, la IC aumenta, Pd aumenta...pronto se destruirá e igual destino correrán los demás). Colocando esas Re se evita esto, a costa que algún transistor conduzca un poco más que el otro (no mucho mas).Pero las Re no protegen contra cortocircuitos de salida.Dicho sea de paso, *la necesidad de estas resistencias la advirtió elaficionado*

4) Es correcto

5) No lo desanimes así.

*Cevollin*: en el caso crítico (1,2V  40A) estimás que se disipan  200W por transistor.
Hay dos cuestiones:

A - Segun el PDF, ese transistor soporta 125W (con muy buena disipación) asi que nos queda corto;

B - La tensión de alimentación debe ser algo mayor  a la maxima tensión de salida (estimo 5V al menos), por tanto la disipación de cada transistor bajo estas premisas *es en el caso mas favorable*: Pd = Vce X Ic = 23,8V X 10A =  238W

En resumen, tu fuente puede funcionar bien pero:

1 - Bajá la corriente máxima. A 40A  es dificil realizarla pues es una corriente enorme y la disipación de potencia tambien 8a 1,2V es ¡¡¡1kW o más!!!;

2 - Incluí una Re de bajo valor para cada transistor, así evitas el "escape térmico"

Saludos


----------



## dragondgold (Ene 7, 2010)

A ese fuente lo unico que le falta es una NTC en la entrada o un circuito de SOFT-START nada mas...


----------



## jreyes (Ene 7, 2010)

Creo que proponer una fuente lineal para una salida variable de 1.2V @ 40A es ...un poquitito difícil por la gran cantidad de calor generado si es que se sacan los 40A a 1.2V. Si suponemos que la entrada del regulador es de 22V tendríamos una disipación de ([Vi-Vo]xIo (W)) lo que sería ([22-1.2]x40A =832W) Si bien los transistores que proponen son capaces de disipar dicha potencia, lo más probable es que sea a una Tc de 25°, lo que implica un disipador enorme. Además es un gasto innecesario de energía.

Creo que una solución sería utilizar el mismo transformador (con el que supongo cuenta) y hacer un convertidor buck síncrono. La disipación en los componentes activos se reduce notablemente.


Adiosín...!


----------



## xperimental (Ene 8, 2010)

> A 40A es dificil realizarla pues es una corriente enorme y la disipación de potencia



si le decis eso a un ingeniero lo unico que aa sera subir la corriente maxima jajaja


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 8, 2010)

claro, no es que no lei, es que quise poner todo juntito para que todos vieran.

por otro lado en la imagen yo veia (mal) ese tipo de transistores...perdon.

sin embargo, la idea de variar tanto la tensión y con una capacidad de corriente tan alta es un problema..

y ni hablar si se utiliza semejante capacitancia (cercana a 10000uF), al variar la tensión en el regulador, los capacitores mantendrán la tensión durante muchisimo tiempo haciendo que disminuya de a poco...dependiendo la corriente que circule.


podrían hacerla de 1,2V a 20V por unos 5 amperes...además si es fuente de laboratorio no es necesario semejante corriente....


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Nov 28, 2011)

hola amigos, lo que pasa es que yo tengo las ganas de hacer una fuente como esta pero solo sera de 1.2 a 35v / 10A, creo que el LM317T me sirve para el voltaje pero no el amperaje, entonces despues de leer todo el tema, no se:

Este circuito funciona????? me funcionaria para mis 10A??? (segun lei, cada TIP36B  soporta 25A,  entonces con uno solo bastara?)

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 29, 2011)

Por otro lado y agregandole algo más el regulador está mal conectado, no está regulando las bases de los transistores, por ende no va a funcionar...

la idea es hacer una fuente regulada común y después hacer un by-pass con  transistores de alta potencia como los 2N3055 o mayores...y bueno regular las bases

obviamente para elevar el hFe se necesita una configuración tipo darlington de transistores más pequeños como BC337 a un BD135 y luego al de potencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> hola amigos, lo que pasa es que yo tengo las ganas de hacer una fuente como esta pero solo sera de 1.2 a 35v / 10A, creo que el LM317T me sirve para el voltaje pero no el amperaje, entonces despues de leer todo el tema, no se:
> 
> Este circuito funciona????? me funcionaria para mis 10A??? (segun lei, cada TIP36B soporta 25A, entonces con uno solo bastara?)
> 
> SALUDOS!!!


 
Fijate estos 

http://www.national.com/pf/LM/LM2676.html#Overview

http://www.national.com/cat/index.cgi?i=i//206

http://www.national.com/mpf/LM/LM338.html#Overview


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Nov 29, 2011)

Hola amigo DOSMETROS, gracias por la informacion, siento que me gusto mas el LM338, ya que dice que aguanta 5A continuos y un rango de voltaje de 1.2vcc-32vcc y eso es mas que suficiente para mi en cuanto a el taller.

Solo unas dudas:
-Bastara solo con hacer el circuito de este enlace que me pasabas??? http://www.national.com/mpf/LM/LM338.html#Overview

-En la entrada le pondre los 32vcc a regular para que la salida sea 1.2v-32v, estara bien o es muy exajerado poner el voltaje de entrada justo a 32v?

-Pienso ponerle el voltimetro que publico mnicolau aqui: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/proyecto-completo-fuente-fija-regulable-voltimetro-digital-17708/, segur funciona, no???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2011)

Si , podés ponerle Voltímetro y Amperímetro , en éstos casos suelo utilizar testercitos de 3 o 4 dólares  , lo único es que tenés que utilizar dos fuentecitas de 9 V aparte , algunas fuentecitas de telefonos celulares llegan a 10 V  .

Podés utilizar ese circuito tranquilamente ya que es el de la página de National.

Dice que entrega cómodamente 5 A y permite cortos picos de 12 A .

Fijate que hay un post de , como si , y como no, ponerlos en paralelo.

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-132372605-testar-digital-noganet-dt-830d-necxus-_JM_

Saludos !


----------



## kiizin (Mar 11, 2012)

bueno con algunos inconvenientes pero podria funcionar SI? 

tal vez no a 40a pero si a 10 o 20a verdad?

hay algunas modificaciones que se propucieron, sera posible hacer un esquematico para realizar el pbc. 

la fuente me serviria para pequeños trabajos de galvanicos, en oro y plata.
ademas para alimentar alguno que otro proyecto de electronica ya que soy afionado...


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 11, 2012)

Hola.

Mira aquí: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet2/8/0ujhh2scud4dfop1xfyut2u2qopy.pdf

Puedes encontrar una fuente de voltaje variable a 15A.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Esa fuente no es ideal para proyectos sencillos.


----------



## powerful (Mar 11, 2012)

kiizin para galvanoplastia con oro, plata se utiliza fuentes de intensidad de corriente, lo que se regula son los  Amp.


----------



## kiizin (Mar 15, 2012)

elaficionado= LOS LM338 Y FAM. no se consiguen por aca. no hay casa especializadas en refacciones electronicas...

gracias por contestar...

me sugieren al alguna fuente en particular, powerful


----------



## lanix1 (Mar 31, 2014)

kiizin dijo:


> elaficionado= LOS LM338 Y FAM. no se consiguen por aca. no hay casa especializadas en refacciones electronicas...
> 
> gracias por contestar...
> 
> me sugieren al alguna fuente en particular, powerful



Yo tengo este circuito trabajando con 3 TIP36C en vez de los TIP42C y el arreglo de los TIP31C que sale en este diagrama que subi es un TIP142, con esto bajas el voltaje para que el LM7805 pueda operar con el voltaje tan alto de entrada. 

Esta fuente da alrededor de 6.5 Amperes pero necesita un refrigerador como disipador ya que cada TIP36C opera al 100% de potencia disipando los 125W. Por Esto mismo nunca la uso al 100% siempre trato de que opera a media potencia o sea con unas 3 amp. pero no sirven de mucho. Esto lo hice porque tengo un transformador de 40V a 20A. y no quise desperdiciarlo. pero aun no encuentro una manera eficiente de usarlo.

Antes de construir un diagrama, denlo un vistazo y saquen cálculos. Por esto mismo los 25 Ampers que puede manejar el TIP36C se van a la basura reduciéndose a solo 2.7 amp (en mi caso) por la relacion que hay en la ecuacion de P=Vce Ic. sustituyendo 125W = (70-15) Ic.
Ic= 125W/55Vce = 2.27 Amp MAX por transistor.

Entre mayor sea el Vce mas perdida de potencia tenemos en cada transistor ya que toda esa potencia que no ocupamos se convierte en calor o sea que si la queremos hacer variable, de 1.2V a 20V. mucha menor corriente tendremos de salida si bajamos el voltaje ya que Vce aumentara mas. y necesitaremos Transistores muy potentes y podremos utilizar al mismo tiempo nuestra fuente como estufa para cocinar nuestros alimentos .



Si utilizamos una fuente donde en VCC antes del regulador tengamos unos 25V, tendremos que para mi caso. Potencia=Vce Ic. 

Vce= Vin - Vout 

caso para 1.2 V de salida:

Vce= 25-1.2= 23.8V
sustituyendo en la potencia
125W/23.8V = 5.25 Amp Max por transistor
entonces para mi caso a 1.2V me daria 15 amp a maxima potencia.
tambien hay que tomar en cuenta el arreglo de resistencias y la corriente que tiene que pasar por el lm317. abria que realiza mas calculos.

caso para 20V de salida:
Vce=25-20=5V
125W/5V= 25A por transistor.
podrias obtener un maximo de 75 Amp en la salida a 20V.
pero abria que calcular mas cosas aun ya que el TIP36C necesita 5A en la base para poder dar esos 25A. 

aunque de todos modos tendriamos que tener un refrigerador con disipador. Nos conviene mas con un transformador de unos 15 o 17 Volts a la corriente que necesites.
Para mi caso hasta ahorita no he encontrado remedio para poder usar este tranformador lo mas eficientemente posible.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 31, 2014)

Hola a todos , Yo personalmente ni en sueños ando con qualquer transistor por mas  parrudo  que el sea acerca de tu dissipación maxima sob riesgo de estropiarlo , prefiro limitar tu dissipación en lo maximo 50Wattios por transistor por questiones de seguridad principalmente de la puebre carga en caso de falla de los transistores serie (curto circuito).
Desafortunadamente no es sinples y tanpoco facil  desahollar y armar una fuente de alta capacidad en fornir corriente, es necesario estudiar con mucho cariño todos conponentes enpleados para no si tener fallas prematuras , sobrecalientamento ,bajas de tensiones quando sob carga,e todo eso es mas conplexo ainda quando la salida tiene que sener variable en un bueno rango de tensiones.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lanix1 (Abr 1, 2014)

Precisamente ayer me quede pensando de nuevo en este problema y hoy en la mañana se me ocurrió esto. Lo cual soluciona el problema de la alta potencia en los transistores de PNP. Se podría utilizar hasta los TIP42C ya que pueden disipar 60W. Para los 10 Ampers que pongo en el circuito las resistencias de emisor son para 5W y con 10 Ampers se cargan a 4.57W y los transistores en el transistor 2 se carga a 56.7W. 

Si se necesita mayor corriente de salida, lo único que hay que hacer es colocar en vez de el TIP42C un TIP36C para 20 Ampers de salida, el transistor de la posición 2 se carga a 97W y el TIP42C de la posición 1 a 42W. Esto deja mucho margen para colocar un buen disipador con su ventilador y listo. Así de esta manera no llevamos al limite a un solo transistor, si no le ayudamos con el otro a soportar la carga.

Hoy mismo realice una prueba con 2 TIP36C y 2 TIP42C en vez de los LM7815 utilice un LM317 para hacerla variable. Y Anduvo perfectamente a 1.2 V a 5A. hasta 24V a 12A. Pienso que esto ultimo se limito a los TIP42C ya que dan como maximo 6 AMP. Ya que coloque en vez de estos los otros TIP36C de mi antigua fuente y anduvo hasta los 12A sin problemas mayores. 

Espero y a alguien le sirva como a mi.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 2, 2014)

De ese modo sigues gastando la misma energía y además gastas mas componentes.
Honestamente me parece una absoluta locura una fuente lineal de mas de 2~5A y si encima es ajustable locura².
Para disipar esa atrocidad de calor necesitarás ventilación forzada y unos radiadores enormes.
Cuando la fuente esté a 1,2V y 40A significa 2000W (o mas) quemados!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 2, 2014)

Hola a todos,  Una salida es enplear un pre-regulador AC donde el manten sienpre una determinada tensión de queda en los reguladores serie asi mantendo la dissipación en els admissible.
Lo pre-regulador AC controla lo primario del transformador de fuerça atraves de un Triac , lo circuito de control de disparo del Triac sienpre monitora la tensión de queda en los transistores serie mantendo el  en un rango de seguro de operación , mirando sienpre buscar una baja dissipación  ( malha cerriada).Lo que yo aclaro aca es solamente una idea grossera de como anda ese artificio. 
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tinchusbest (Abr 2, 2014)

cevollin dijo:


> hola que tal deseo que me echen una mano quiero diseñar una fuente de alimentacion de 1.2 a 20 volts 40 amperios la verdad yo se que hacer una fuente de tal magnitud requiere de un trasformador bestial por eso planeo conseguirme un transformador de un horno de microondas descompuesto y hacerle unas modificaciones en el secundario tal como lo plantean en la sig pagina http://elemental.awardspace.com/trucos/mot.htm


Mira si tenes la posibilidad de hacer un bobinado extra para alimentar el Lm317 aparte y asi usar los 40 amperes solo en los transistores.Tambien te recomiendo si podes no uses lo tip 36 y uses transistores metalicos que pueden disipar mejor y tienen mas espacio de contacto con el disipador que uses.El tema de tener una alimentacion diferente para el Lm317 hace que el mismo no dependa de la alimentacion principal de 40A y si se vuelva un regulador con todas las letras.Igual si podes conseguite el Lm723 que es un muy buen regulador y hasta lo podes usar para regular la corriente a utilizar. Ademas podes bobinarlo de tal manera que la tension no supere lo estipulado en el datasheet del lm317


----------



## tinchusbest (Abr 6, 2014)

lanix1 dijo:


> Yo tengo este circuito trabajando con 3 TIP36C en vez de los TIP42C y el arreglo de los TIP31C que sale en este diagrama que subi es un TIP142, con esto bajas el voltaje para que el LM7805 pueda operar con el voltaje tan alto de entrada.


 
Si tenes un trafo de 70V no te conviene poner en la entrada de alimentación del trafo,o sea en el primario,un control de tensión y así tenes menos tensión en el secundario.Ademas si estas usando muchos transistores para hacer caer la tensión con la consabida.A estas corrientes es mejor el switching


----------

